# Tagless tags and remainder of label



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi,
As i have posted before, we use american apparel and alternative apparel tees. We have cut the labels out as best we can and have screen printed a tagless tag that looks gorgeous. and all of a sudden we have a few stores interested in placing orders. my question is, is it unprofessional to ship shirts with a remainder of a label still slightly visible in the shirt? We have been unable to find someone who wants to do a seem rip and restitch in order to take the rest of the tag out and i think rodney said the alternative apparel collar may unravel if we do.
we plan to start cutting our own shirts from scratch very soon, but we need to ship these stores too soon in order to get that underway in time. any thoughts and opinions woudl be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance.

Rachel


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Well... it's not _perfectly_ professional, but I don't think it's exactly terrible either. Speaking as a customer it's only a very mild turn off (wouldn't be a dealbreaker). If the stores you're shipping to are fine with it (for example, they've approved the product as it is now - I wouldn't worry about drawing their attention to it), I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## taprackbang-luke (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Rachel:

I think having the remnants of an old tag in the collar is a sign of lesser quality. We had similar issues and it came down to a lot of manual labor to ensure the old label was completely gone. Tear-away tags are nice, but also then ensuring you get all of it is an issue to be aware of as well. 
We've been through dozens and dozens of vendors and product lines finding exactly what we were looking for. 

-Luke / TRBA


----------



## RachelNY28 (Apr 17, 2007)

So what is your advice. I have not found anyone who wants to take out the remainder of labels...
Soon iwill start cutting my own tees, but have to go with premades to make deliveries for our current orders.


----------



## taprackbang-luke (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Rachel:

We just throw out the shirts, or use them as give-aways to family and friends if there are label remnants. We've had the best luck with the newer tear-out tags on the Alstyle T shirts. American Apparel were just too expensive. 

I don't think we've ordered or used Hanes or Gildan since we started on them and their sewn in tags were so difficult to cut and relabel.

We do get two different countries of origin from Alstyle though, so we do have to make sure we get the right press-in tags ordered when we get our boxes of blanks in. Each box of blanks has the country of origin on them.

We'll continue to order blanks from various vendors however and experimenting. 

-Luke / TRBA


----------



## authenticboricua (Oct 23, 2007)

If the end user approved the product sample, I think its fine. Make sure you cover yourself with a detailed contract with any transactions. Just to cover your butt. You don't want to have the stores try and return the shirts because they realize 3-4 weeks later that you relabeled that way.


----------

